# Replacing the @[email protected][email protected]#$Ying muffler



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

Since it has poured here for the last 24 hours I decided in preparation for the new muffler to arrive to take the old one off. It was almost in dust on the back side. Of course the bolts both snapped off- what a surprise!. The lower one drilled out and taped out perfectly but the top one- again surprise was a pain. Couldn't get it at all. So I devised a way to cinch it down from a bracket in front if it until I can get a new jug and rings. It never fails does it? It should run a lot better with the new muffler. 
For a 1975 it has reletively few problems. These tractors are build like tanks. Glad to finally have one. Mine is a working one though. I plan to use it on my property to do work with.:usa:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey nohandles, how is that exhaust Holding up? How about a picture of the tractor?
:aussie:


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hey nohandles, how is that exhaust Holding up? How about a picture of the tractor?
> :aussie:


I haven't gotten to try it out yet since its been 72 hours of almost constant rain.

As for pictures I will post soon. My main computer took a dive so my son- compute wizard is fixing it for me.


----------

